# Shopping List



## Wingnut (May 2, 2006)

Ok, so the day is getting closer and I want to be prepared but not looking like an overzealous whacker (at least not till they get to know me better). So far my shopping list for tomorrow includes the basics, boots (I read the other post so I have a good idea what to get) pants, decent watch (all mine are frilly and girly), I'm getting a good steth and cuff but it's really for home, things go missing on rigs too often. Should I get shears? Maglight? Penlight? any of the other stuff ya'll talk about?


----------



## JJR512 (May 2, 2006)

You may find some good suggestions in this thread: [thread]2709[/thread]


----------



## Jon (May 2, 2006)

Go to WalMart.

They make boots that Look like Rocky/Magnum Police boots, but are half the price.

They also sell cheap watches... I use a Timex Expidition with an analog face and a second hand.

If the scopes on the rig stink, get a good scope, and bring it with you... treat it like the rest of your uniform... wear it, and don't leave it behind.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 2, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> treat it like the rest of your uniform... wear it, and don't leave it behind.


 

Sounds kinky...


----------



## Wingnut (May 2, 2006)

LOL WHKR!  I have been reading that other post, but a lot of you are paramedics and since I'll be partnered with one, I wonder how much of the equipment I'll actually need and use. Besides I like having my own thread, makes me feel special. 

I found a nice watch today and it was pretty cheap, went to wal mart for the boots, they had some good ones but all had laces so I'm going to Jay's uniform place tomorrow to get pants and the boots. Figures our military mart closed down a week before I knew I needed the stuff. 

I got a decent scope too. They had litmann's but they were $130 which is a little much for me atm. I think I'll wait until I get a bit higher on the food chain before I put out that much for supplies. 

As usual, Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jon (May 2, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Sounds kinky...


 
What I meant was that you kept it with you, and took it home...

I've got a small duffle bag I keep with me at the Squad- in it I keep my New York Strap for the radio, my Level 3 ANSI vest, Digital Camera, Good DRG stethascope, cheap multimeter (can't remember why ). a couple of pens, etc.

When I'm at the squad, if it is raining significantly, I take my 70-foot water rescue throw rope from my car and that goes in the bag, and if I'm not wearing it, my body armor is sometimes in there, too.

At my Part-time paid gig, I have a SECOND small duffle bag that I keep my portable DVD player in, lunch, etc...


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 3, 2006)

I know what you meant...


----------

